# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Cooking Leveling Guide

## Falita123

***Note: I'm only posting this video to help other players, not to advertise.***




A guildie linked me a spreadsheet... hope this helps all of you trying to level up cooking!  :Smile:

----------

